# Cold Air In Our Fbs25



## Guest (Nov 28, 2006)

Wonder if anyone has experienced this problem? In our '03 FBS25 the slide out holds the sofa. We have noticed a substantial amount of cold air comes in around the sofa and don't quite know how to seal it up. The dealer said it's a characteristic of all slide outs but I've been in coaches with larger slide outs and haven't noticed as much cold air penetration. Any advice would be appreciated, thanx muchly!

enjoy & travel safe!
jwk_oregon


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

I would think if the slide seals are sealing good there would be no air coming in. If air is coming in thru the seals wouldn't water get in also?


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Sounds like somewhere on the slide seal there is a kink in the seal
I would check around the seal

Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Turn on all the light in the trailer then go out to the slide out area and see if you can see any light coming out. Of course it works best if you do this when it's dark outside...


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

My 21RS has a outside storage hatch that open under the sofa. No insulation in the hatch door lets that cold air in under the sofa!

Walter


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Our 28BHS with the big slide is the same way.

When it is cold outside, you can sit on the sofa or dinette in stocking feet and feel the cold air coming in from under the slide.

Our solution is an extra long "draft stopper"...kind of like a big sock filled with stuffing and some sand for weight.

Steve


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

John,

When you are outside looking for openings, be sure to check under the slide as well, especially in the corners. A number of people have mentioned surprisingly big gaps and openings in that area, and that may be the source. They may also be necessary for mechanical clearances and such, so the solution may be to block the draft at the perimeter of the sofa, instead of at the initial point of entry.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

It may not be an actual air leak but a cold draft caused by the walls being so cold. The air gets cold next to the walls and since it is denser it drops down the wall and blows along the floor to the center of the trailer.

If that is the case then there is not really that much you can do other then throw a blanket over the couch that hangs to the floor in the front and it will stop the draft.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2006)

Thanx Walt, we also have an outside storage hatch in the slideout, I'll be sure to check it for insulation.



hyewalt34 said:


> John,
> 
> When you are outside looking for openings, be sure to check under the slide as well, especially in the corners. A number of people have mentioned surprisingly big gaps and openings in that area, and that may be the source. They may also be necessary for mechanical clearances and such, so the solution may be to block the draft at the perimeter of the sofa, instead of at the initial point of entry.
> 
> ...


----------

